# Does anyone make a E30 M3 style bodykit for a B13?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm kind of planning to build a B13 with complete GTiR AWD drivetrain, and was wondering if anyone knows of a company that makes a kit with the wide fenders like a late 80's early 90's BMW M3?I think it would look good on it and also allow me to use wider wheels and tires than the normal 205's.Also, does anyone make a front bumper that has a provision for a FMIC that doesn't look too overstylized and aftermarket?Kinda like a stock one with a bigger hole in it.Thanks.


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

you can buy universal flares and mold them on.......

as far as body kit, doubt it.....just cut up your original bumper to fit the fmic


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't have the car yet,but don't some years/models come with lower bumper covers on the B13?I'm still in the planning /feasability study stages of the project.Maybe I can cannibalize a M3 and mod the parts form it.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

why u want to make it look like a M3, if you dont have the money to get a real M3, get a tercel they have a so called M3 kit for that. if you get the b13 just go with the xenon kit. it gives it that M3 look


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Ok dude....*

Finally someone that has got some taste in the B13. Your so right dude the B13 would look like a little M3 with wideboby fenders. Streetweapon would be the way to go. Go to Streetweaponkits.com I only wonder how in the hell does anyone get in touch with these people? Noone answers the phone, is the only way e-mail? Do they even respond to those?
Hope you have better luck dude. Peace


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The reason for the E30 M3 look kit is twofold:first off, it would just look right since both cars share the same basic lines and shape.Second is that the stock B13 body is very limited in wheel and tire selection.I would take a sawzall to the wheelwells and weld in some supports to replace the wheelwells under the M3 look quarters to use 235 or 245 section width tires on ALL FOUR WHEELS! This is to hook up a serious AWD(not FWD!!) SR20DET drivetrain and improve handling and braking.Also, I am still planning the whole car and trying to see if my ideas are feasable before I spend any money.My other plans include a hood that is open and slants down to the radiator to draw air more efficiently through a FMIC and a stock SE-R rear spoiler and the lower looking front bumper from the later SE-R's(cut for the FMIC).The FMIC will be black so it is less obvious,and the whole car(including carbon hood and trunk lid if I do them)will be QM-1 cloud white with no stripes and a single sticker on the back window with the saying"DIE RICER,DIE!".Wheels will be 17's(I am thinking OZ Monte Carlos if I can get them)and painted silver since it is less conspicuous.It will also have subframe connectors and a 6 point cage inside, which will be concealed with dark tint.I figure a 2 door B13 can be had for under$500 and the GTiR drivetrain is only around $3k so the whole car should be doable for under$12k.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

ok, damm! your gettin serious with the b13. while you have some good plans, my plans would be as follows:

B13 sentra with full race suspension, from STB's, polyutherane bushings to Race coilovers, everything. while i see why your trying to change the whole drivetrain, for the money and difference i dont think it would be a good idea! i mean if your gonna absolutely need a AWD suspension on a sentra that would mean Rally racing for you. you gonna rally race? if just a street auto-X then you should be fine with a full race suspension and woulnt have to go thru the trouble of making the b13 an awd. The whole bodykit thing i dont like, dont make a car look like something its not. I like the M3 dont get me wrong, but cutting a b13 and slapping on BMW parts i dont think would be good, unless your gonna go all show then cut the bastard up and do body mods. if not then leave it as is. By the way isnt the b13 sentra a great handling car from factory?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*87blumr*... just about every B13 driver who's seen a pulsar AWD in action has dreamed of this... i've often wondered the same... since the chassis is so similar, couldn't the parts be bolt-on?

*himile...*EVO conversions for Lancer 1.6s are fairly well-established here in my country, but the rarity of GTiR parts here means NO ONE HAS TRIED THIS FOR THE SENTRA.

well, if you're serious, you've got to try to hook up the rear clip from the Pulsar ( is it coming with the engine???) ... the Skyroad and some Pulsars actually came in 1.6 AWD, and the body style just smacks of straight B13... don't know how the underside compares, though, but those things are cheap secondhand.

Getting that rear clip and cutting it into your B13 might eat into that 12k real quick... i've seen Lancers converted from 1.6 FWD to EVO AWD, but the components, including the rear clip *are almost completely bolt-on*... EVO rear suspensions fit straight onto stock Lancers, they completely replace the center section under the rear seats where the multi-link is anchored (this part is a separate unit from the body and bolts right on) and use the same slots for the rear shocks... you probably need this body section if you're going to do the conversion.

it's probably not possible with the beam-axle B14, but your idea MIGHT work... forget the M3 kit! finish the conversion first!

everybody i've asked about the AWD idea has said it's impossible, but i'm hoping you can prove them wrong!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

BTW... good call on the wheel-well issue... the EVO conversion kit (basically, 8000$ for the whole car WITHOUT the CHASSIS... lets it slip through customs with minimum tax) contains the EVO quarter-panels that allow you to run the huge tire/rim combos you need to wrap around those brembos...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I actually have a write up as to what it would entail to do the AWD thing on my website-it's DEFINITELY not a bolt in deal!I expect to cut out the floor from the rear seat back and fabricate a new subframe to bolt the rear suspension sub assembly to, and modify/build a new driveshaft tunnel.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

that's full-on *difficult*... gotta admire your grit... good luck, man! 

okay, sorry *EDIT*... just a thought...

what if you try to source the parts from a GA16DE AWD chassis? there are a lot of Sunny / AD Resort variants out there with AWD that aren't as rare as GTiRs... maybe you could go AWD 1.6 and then go turbo? the turbo would be expensive, but since you have the engine *already...*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah, well me and a neighbor replaced the entire bottom 8 inches of a VW bug,so I figure this shouldn't be much harder if I can get ahold of a tubing bender


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually, you'd need to use a matched transaxle and rearend since the gears need to be exactly the same to avoid catastrophic failure.I plan to buy a complete GTiR front cut and have the matching rearend ,driveshaft and fuel tank imported with it.


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

i dont think the chasis are so simillar, the pulsar shares the p11 chasis..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just heard they are going to do California style smog tests here, and I am having second thoughts now.I might just build a Datsun 510 with a SR20DET conversion instead.No smog test needed due to it's age, and it's a RWD car to start with.Plus, the B13 was styled by the same people that did the 510 and the B13 was kind of a throwback to the 510 in a lot of ways.Besides, I like 510's better than any other Nissan vehicle ever made!My reason for the B13 was that I couldn't find a 510 and didn't want a FWD vehicle so I wanted to do a AWD B13.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't give up now! So many have talked the talk and nobody has walked the walk. Have you given any thought to using an AWD Sunny drivetrain instead of the GTiR one? Might be easier. The stillen front bumper looks like a viable FMIC candidate and isn't too showy.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

We'll see...It may be in the future, but if it can't pass a strict smog test, what's the point?MY whole reason behind this is to build the ultimate daily driver.I figured I needed a small lightweight car with 4 wheel independent suspension ,50/50 weight distributuion ,and rear wheel drive.I came up with only one car:the Datsun PL510.I went on a search for one, but came up empty handed and then came up with the idea of the AWD B13 when reading an ad on E-Bay for a BB clip.Now I think it may still be easier to do the 510 plus it will never need to be inspected due to age.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

okay... but B13 is still easier, as the parts already exist... if you're going for just a plain GA16DE and a build-up, then you shouldn't have smog problems, i hope... it might be easier to get a hold of a GA16DE AWD front and rear clip? unless there's no demand and they don't really save them. 

but you'd have to go DET for the power!

i finally started looking at the rear clips on the Sentra (from under a lift), and i can see where the rear clip could bolt up... but it will take some mad fabrication.

if the SR20 does fit in the 510, are you sure the AWD will line up with the drive shaft? that's one big mother to be sitting sideways in a 510!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Not AWD, RWD in the 510 using a RWD Sylvia SR20DET-not a AWD steup from a BB ro GTiR.It has been done, with great results.A almost stock motor is worth high 12's to low 13's in a 510 with the right traction.The 510 is a great package to start with and requires much less modification to do a SR20DET swap than the AWD B13 setup would.It already has 4 wheel independent suspension and a perfect 50/50 weight distribution. I looked at the only one I know of in my area tonight and it's more "Me" than any late model car could be.It also has a large parts interchange with Z cars , 200sx and most of the rwd passenger cars that Nissan built from 1968 to around 1989. The Z31 300zx even has almost the same suspension as the 510, and the rearend interchanges with Subaru's since it was built by Fuji heavy industries, the same company that makes Subaru's.I plan to pay for it by selling my B14 and using the money to buy stuff.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow, talk about total retro... at least you've got a plan!

i was thinking BB DET because we were talking AWD... too bad, i would dearly love to see the system retrofitted onto some of nissan's "cheaper" cars... oh well... 

as for me, i'm still slogging along, trying to find the time and money to finish my B14... just wish i had the (almost) bottomless parts bin you guys seem to have... (example: i haven't seen a running 510 here for over fifteen years!) ...post pics when you're done... it ought to be beautiful.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well...the only "running "510 I know of is a station wagon.I am gonna ship one from the desert southwest to Florida so I can build it.There's also a 510 with a VG30E in it that has been sitting for 2 or 3 years on the side of a storage facility,but I haven't inquired about it.The 510 is rather rare,but the parts are interchangeable with so many other Nissans that only the body parts are hard to come by.


----------

